# Joist hanging question



## kxs (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi, 
I am finishing my garage, working on the ceiling, and plan to use joist hangers for my 14' 2x6 joists. I have a question about attaching the hangers to the wall. The walls are already finished so I plan to add a "hanger board", basically 2x6 pieces, in place along the length of the wall, then attach the joist hangers to it. The "hanger board" will be nailed with atleast 2 nails into each stud (comes out to 2 nails per joist).

Is this the right way to do this? Will my ceiling fall down? What size nails should I use to attach my "hanger board"?

thanks 
kaspar


----------



## gsp (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes. 
Depends on the thickness of the wall material. If it is 1/2" drywall, 
3 1/2" nails should be fine. If you are hanging concrete ornaments or sex swings from the ceiling, you might consider using 3/8 lags about 6" long. :cheesygri


----------



## kxs (Jan 20, 2005)

gsp said:


> Yes.
> Depends on the thickness of the wall material. If it is 1/2" drywall,
> 3 1/2" nails should be fine. If you are hanging concrete ornaments or sex swings from the ceiling, you might consider using 3/8 lags about 6" long. :cheesygri


lol  Thanks for the reply. Not sure about the sex swings, will have to ask the mrs. :cheesygri 

I don't plan on using the attic for serious storage, but since I intend to sell the house in 2-3 years I should probably try to construct to a reasonable standard. 

I should also add that there are 3 original issue joists in the ceiling already, they appear to run way inside the walls. The garage door is attached to one of those so that weight willl not be on my new construction.

-kaspar


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Kaspar,
I would not recommend attaching the 2 x 6s to drywall. The weight of the joists and whatever you may place on them will tend to crush the drywall and in turn loosen the 2 x 6s. Once this were to start it would only get worse.
I would say to cut out a 5 1/2" strip of the drywal and you can then attach directly to the existing studs. Just lay the 2x6 where you want it. Mark the drywall and cut it out. This will give you a good solid wood to wood contact. 16 penny nails equivalent screws to hold it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree with MinConst. Take the time to cut the rock. If you have a sawzall that will make the job go quicker. Just be careful of wiring.


----------



## kxs (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, thanks for all the tips. Removing the rock is not a big deal, and makes a lot of sense I think. 

kaspar


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Kxs,

I'm not getting what your saying. You want to put joist hangers on 14' 2x6 ceiling joists but it sounds like the ceilng joists sit on the outside wall and are nailed to the top plates and rafters. If that's the case why do you need joist hangers?

Joe Carola


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe, I think that everyone here understood that his 'hanger board' is actually called a 'ledger'.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Is there no ceiling beams and the walls are finished I guess the rafters must have sheetrock also with collar ties and he's going to nail a ledger into the walls and then add ceiling beams onto the ledger with joist hangers?

If that's the case why not just cut out the sheetrock enough to put the ceiling beams on top of the plate and nail them into the plate and rafters with no hangers. It's a lot more work to nail a ledger on and then nail a bunch of joist hangers plus you loose the height by 5-1/2".

I hope I'm understanding this right. Maybe my brain is frozen from all the shoveling so far    

Joe Carola


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

ceiling joists. Ok I think he has a garage that open to the roof.


----------

